# My FACEBOOK Application



## duttadigital (May 7, 2010)

Guys, 
Finally..
I succeeded in creating a *Facebook App* of my own.
Thanx to Digit Fast Track.

Plz, use n review it at *apps.facebook.com/pollbuk/

Its an application that can b used for conducting surveys n creating polls.
The *votes are represented in the form* of *cool* *PIE Charts*, *BAR Charts* and *AREA Charts* which can b published on profile pages.


----------



## duttadigital (May 11, 2010)

common guys, 
not used the app yet?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 11, 2010)

Hey it's gud 

Keep it up


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2010)

hey i created an app too
but the problem is that my frnds are not able to use it
ther is no "USE THIS APPLICATION" tab coming below the picture box
i'll give u the link
*www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?api_key=358d7549a87500e1a5dc2a7ad2b10339
plz help me
its my 1st one


----------



## silicon_fusion (May 17, 2010)

Gud one duttadigital...


----------



## duttadigital (May 19, 2010)

Thank u very much guys 4 such lovely comments.
My work is paying off.


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2010)

can any1 help me here?


----------



## duttadigital (May 19, 2010)

Dear Piyush,

I can understand how u r feeling..
Are all the settings ok in ur control panel(of ur application)?
i.e. *facebook.com/developers

Plz check all the settings.


----------



## rkneo11 (May 19, 2010)

good one duttadigital... way to go dude...


----------



## maxmk (May 20, 2010)

@duttadigital : Good work and nice start


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2010)

finally my app is working
do try it n give feedback

*apps.facebook.com/whichpcgamesuitb..._fb_fromhash=53c74a77af35c2e7fb27d785cac428a7


----------

